# Quad Micro Coil using 32g and 26g - Coolest Vape Yet



## Shako (22/9/14)

Ladies and Gents i think i am officially addicted to coil building.

So and idea popup in my head to get a cool vape on low ohm with hugh vapor and flavour and reduce popping.

What i came up was a 32g with a larger 26g micro coil. Which made the coolest 0.3 ohm quad i have ever had.
2 x 8 wraps 32g
2x 11 wraps 26g
Coils Diameter 1.5mm

These are to be stacked on top of each other and as close to each other as possible.
I placed the 26g a little lower than the air holes on my Tobh Atty v2 and the 32g on top. 
This makes the air flow nicely on both coils.

The vape is way better than my previous 3 twisted micro coil as i am using 20w and getting better cooler vape with more vapour and flavour.

Let me know what you think?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kevkev (22/9/14)

Man this looks amazing, I should try this out. I love a cool vape, some juices just require a cooler vape than others. 

Does the 32 heat up before the 26?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shako (22/9/14)

Yeah the 32g does heat up before the 26g but they are not far apart regarding heating time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (22/9/14)

I want to give this a try. Looks amazing. I sometimes like a warm vape but sometimes I miss the coolness

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shako (22/9/14)

When some one else tries this please give us your feedback.
Interested to hear your opinion.


----------



## ET (22/9/14)

hmmm interesting idea there


----------

